# Three-banded armadillo!



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I went to my local zoo today and they let me hold this guy for £3! haha

He's sooooooo cute.




























:thumb:


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry to be the "Party Pooper" but which Zoo allowed you to do this (I have one in mind... :censor: lol) as I see it as quite in-apropriate and Im sure this would not be best for the Animal... eg. Chester do not have any shows or allow any handling!

Although if this was a hand reared animal then I would see this as aceptable....

Im sure it was a great experience Im just abit concerned about the Animals Physical and Mental Health!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

First off, you had to pay? :gasp:

I agree, it's too much to have the timid animal being handled.


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Which Zoo was this, as there is only one Zoo that springs to mind, and I am not bashing... :whistling2: But they do have some very controversial practices! Noahs Ark Farm Zoo! :gasp: Gasps from the Audience!


----------



## Hedgehog (Jun 27, 2008)

Very Cute Though :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

£3 to hold it??? Cheeky gits! I have held a couple of these..............for nothing, as a friend of mine breeds them! hehe


----------



## sarahanddaz (Oct 25, 2009)

soooo cute


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i bet it was amazon world isle of wight ? not sure why they charged you to do this though when i was there they just let it run all over the place lol
tbh i dont see no harm for the animal in letting people hold/stroke them as long as its not tens of people, after all zoos let people hold and stroke snakes/inverts/small mammals/birds or prey. i find armadillos love to be stroked although i must admit they're not as happy to be picked up.
In my experience armadillos are incredibly tame whether hand reared or not.
stu


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> i bet it was amazon world isle of wight ? not sure why they charged you to do this though when i was there they just let it run all over the place lol
> tbh i dont see no harm for the animal in letting people hold/stroke them as long as its not tens of people, after all zoos let people hold and stroke snakes/inverts/small mammals/birds or prey. i find armadillos love to be stroked although i must admit they're not as happy to be picked up.
> In my experience armadillos are incredibly tame whether hand reared or not.
> stu


I agree Stu, the armadillos I have handled curled up as soon as they were lifted off the ground, but would start to uncurl soon enough & when put back on the ground would still come back to your feet.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Great picture, would love to get this close to a dillo :2thumb:


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL! I thought you wrote something else then.... :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I completely forgot about this thread! Sorry!

It was indeed Amazon World. The Armadillo didn't seem too stressed... I just assumed I could hold him because they said I could! As soon as I put him down he went off for a little explore.

It was £3 with the money going towards building a Madagascan exhibit (they also brought out a little hedgehog-thing that wasn't a hedgehog).


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> I completely forgot about this thread! Sorry!
> 
> It was indeed Amazon World. The Armadillo didn't seem too stressed... I just assumed I could hold him because they said I could! As soon as I put him down he went off for a little explore.
> 
> It was £3 with the money going towards building a Madagascan exhibit (*they also brought out a little hedgehog-thing that wasn't a hedgehog*).


Tenrec?


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Tenrec?


I think so. Apparently it lives in trees?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Being handled is No stress for a dillo at all! Anyways that will ne a lesser madagacan tenrec , have u seen the streaked tenrecs awesome!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I actually forgot I took a picture.
Here he is:


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

fab pictures, how cute is the armadillo


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> £3 to hold it??? Cheeky gits! I have held a couple of these..............for nothing, as a friend of mine breeds them! hehe


Jammy sod, does he sell them often?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh that deffo a tenrec I always herd they were slot smaller then a African Pygmy hog yet that looks huge!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrhoyo said:


> Jammy sod, does he sell them often?


Sometimes


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Jay, Tenrecs are usually bigger than an APH


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree Stu, the armadillos I have handled curled up as soon as they were lifted off the ground, but would start to uncurl soon enough & when put back on the ground would still come back to your feet.


 
awwww bless well maybe they just dont like heights :lol2:

fab pics byu the way so jealoluse would love to have the opportunity to hold one one day well i would love to own one really i think they are fab well when i have the space and the money :lol2:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Nix said:


> Jay, Tenrecs are usually bigger than an APH


 lesser hedgehog tenrecs (most commonly kept tenrec) are alot smaller than APH, although i have seen greater hedgehog tenrecs and they are close to the size of our native hedgehog!
stu


----------

